# Animal Crossing Icons



## Justin (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm working on a new Animal Crossing project right now and I need some help with some icons for the project. 

Here's what I need at the moment:
Fish
Bug
Fossil
Painting
Gyroid

They need to have a transparent background and be at least around 200 by 200 pixels size. I can always scale them down if necessary, bigger is better! I'm open to different styles, they could be drawn like kind of cartoonish or they could be like sprites.

Maybe try making one of them and if I like it, try the rest then?

If I like what you make and end up using it in my project, I'll pay you some TBT Bells and you will be given credit in the project when it releases.

Thanks in advance to anyone who wants to give this a go. I know it's a little vague but see what you can come up with.


----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2013)

is it 4 dis

I will give it a try tho, when i have time


----------



## Kip (Feb 6, 2013)

I'd try it but i know I'd get major artist block when in the middle of it.

Also one of my problems is i have to see exactly what its for so i know what to make '-';


----------



## Justin (Feb 6, 2013)

Jake. said:


> is it 4 dis
> 
> I will give it a try tho, when i have time







Kip said:


> I'd try it but i know I'd get major artist block when in the middle of it.
> 
> Also one of my problems is i have to see exactly what its for so i know what to make '-';



I apologize for the vagueness but basically these are icons for categories. Fish category, Bugs category, etc.


----------



## libarts (Feb 8, 2013)

Do you want in-game pictures -- such as in-game icons?


----------



## Gummy (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll try doing some, do you want transparent backgrounds?


----------



## Justin (Feb 8, 2013)

libarts said:


> Do you want in-game pictures -- such as in-game icons?



Show me what you mean?



Gummy said:


> I'll try doing some, do you want transparent backgrounds?



Yes please!


----------



## libarts (Feb 8, 2013)

I could easily take this icon from this picture and put it on a transparent background.  The same for your other requests.

http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/_...ng/images/b/b8/Fish_chart_(Animal_Forest).png


----------



## Justin (Feb 8, 2013)

libarts said:


> I could easily take this icon from this picture and put it on a transparent background.  The same for your other requests.
> 
> http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/_...ng/images/b/b8/Fish_chart_(Animal_Forest).png



Oh, I see what you mean. I actually experimented with that a bit myself but it's a bit too small for what I need really. Looking for closer to 100x100.


----------



## Jake (Feb 8, 2013)

There isnt an icon for a painting so i don't even know


----------



## libarts (Feb 8, 2013)

Jake. said:


> There isnt an icon for a painting so i don't even know



On the floor of the museum in AC:WW, you will see an icon.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 8, 2013)

The painting icon could just be an easel. Would make more sense considering it's for patterns, right?


----------



## Justin (Feb 9, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> The painting icon could just be an easel. Would make more sense considering it's for patterns, right?



No, it's something completely different.


----------



## Justin (Feb 18, 2013)

So I'm still looking for help with these icons. To rephrase, I'm looking for Category icons to be made for an Animal Crossing app I am developing. So like a Fish icon, a Bug icon and so on. If I end up using what you create, I'll pay you 500 Bells and credit you in the app.

Thanks!


----------



## Jake (Feb 18, 2013)

i tried but i cant make dem cozz i am stupid and evey1 h8 me so sry


----------



## Slothie (Feb 20, 2013)

I know I'm new to the forums, but I could try. I have a cartoony style, kind of like MLP, but at the same time not. A fish/bug/museum icon would be no problem to start out with, even if they don't end up being used. 100 X 100 is fine!! An example of my style is attached.


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 20, 2013)

aurag2 said:


> I know I'm new to the forums, but I could try. I have a cartoony style, kind of like MLP, but at the same time not. A fish/bug/museum icon would be no problem to start out with, even if they don't end up being used. 100 X 100 is fine!! An example of my style is attached.
> View attachment 2869



That style totally reminds me of webkinz.


----------



## Slothie (Feb 20, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> That style totally reminds me of webkinz.



I never noticed it before, but it kind of does. I'm gonna take it as a compliment! Thanks!!


----------



## JoeysShinyRattata (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey Justin, howza 'bout dis!


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 2, 2013)

I drew up some doodles for this, but it might take me a little while to get them scanned and colored since my stepfather is here for a while since he lost his job and he's taken up spending all this time in the living room where the scanner is. |: And I don't like speaking to the man. Of course he'd get fired the day after I doodle something I want to scan. e.e


----------



## Murray (Apr 3, 2013)

Lol i will give it a quick try cause i actually know what you mean justin

Here are some icons, idk if you want it this style, I can change it though. It does have transparent background. If you want to use these i can give you better quality ones


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 3, 2013)

Fffffffff I just remembered this. |8 Stupid stepdad losing his job, staying here for over a week, and forcing me to not want to leave my bedroom. @_@

Edit: Alrighty, I got one of my icon ideas scanned and stuff. I just put this in as an attachment and the resizing made it all blurry, but that's fine. It's just a preview anyways. :3 If you like it I'll upload the others. And I have no idea why the transparency isn't showing up, when I open it up in Photoshop the transparency is there. @_@ I have never done this before I am confused.


----------



## Murray (Apr 3, 2013)

To make it have a transparent background, in photoshop go 'save as' a PNG file, JPEG's dont allow transparent backgrounds


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh, I already knew that. It is saved as a PNG file and it's already transparent. I just forgot that when I view transparent things in Firefox they put a white box around it now. So I'm pretty sure I'm fine because I looked at the picture in another program and the transparency was there.


----------



## Murray (Apr 4, 2013)

hmm yea it seems that posting pictures on this forum can only be jpg's (or that is the default setting or something?)


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 4, 2013)

Seems that way, but it's not a problem. If Justin likes the one I made, I'll color in all the others and then I'll upload them to my tumblr and just share them from there so they can be seen in their full prettyness. xD


----------



## Pyon (May 6, 2013)

I'm not sure if I'm too late, but I can come up with something ^^;

Edit: 
Something like this?


Also, guys~ save your images as gifs and you can have a transparent background like the image above ^ ( drag it and see the transparency )


----------



## Officer Berri (May 6, 2013)

I can save my images with transparency as PNG files just fine. It's just that the attachment thing has affected it, because the actual image already has transparency. If Justin likes my style Imma go on and make all my icons and upload them through my tumblr and then share them here so they're full size and have the proper transparency.


----------



## Pyon (May 6, 2013)

huh, that's weird…
Let me try: 


Yeah, I don't know why yours is coming up with a background D:


----------



## Officer Berri (May 6, 2013)

xD me neither. It looks like your image wasn't shrunk down very much either, where mine was shrunk down by around half. xD That could be part of it. ._.; I'm not much of a whiz at things like this so I have no clue. It doesn't bother me though. The preview can have a background if it wants to. xD


----------



## Pyon (May 6, 2013)

I'm wondering if uploading it on here shrunk it down to 72 dpi.
*thinking hard about this* >_<;; 
Are you using Photoshop? ( I can help with that  )

Edit: 
Did one more


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2013)

Hey guys. Sorry I didn't post earlier when Officer Berri and Murray made some. I was waiting on someone else to work on them for me but it seems he's too busy to get them done now. Either way, I should have posted and said something instead of ignoring the thread. Sorry!

That being said, I'm looking for a digital kind of smooth and clean look, like Pyon's icons. As much as I love the colour of the other icons, I don't think they would fit in well on a website or app.

Pyon, if you could upload the best quality/size versions you have to another site like Imgur and PM them to me that would be great! I'll test them out in beta version and see how it looks. Only change I would make is smooth out the edges on the Gyroid a bit more, it's a little rough. Thanks!

EDIT: My current categories are Bugs, Fish, Fossils, Diving (?), Art, and Gyroids.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 7, 2013)

K, thanks for finally letting us know. I can just delete the stuff I did since I have no use for it, lol


----------



## a potato (May 18, 2013)

I might be able to whip something up.


----------



## Seafang12309 (Jun 3, 2013)

I'll try with my paints because That's all I can do and I'm so Sorry if I do errible on it


----------



## ardrey (Jun 3, 2013)

Here's what I've got, don't know if you still need it or not though 



looks a little low res here though, don't know why. I can upload it to a image sharing website if needed


----------



## Justin (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks guys but this has been taken care of already.


----------

